# Sharps Barbershop London



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Located on Windmill St, just off Tottenham Court Road.

It is a barber shop with a cafe attached. However this cafe is using a KVDW 3 group Spirit. Very impressive indeed. Paired with a K30 and EK43. I had a double espressos and the Mrs a mocha. Both very impressive. Very diligently made too, weighing in and out.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Its very good because it* was set up by DunneFrankowski who are at the top of the London coffee scene.

They moved on a while ago though so glad to hear the new owner is maintaining standards.

*well the coffee side of the business anyway


----------

